# Standing seam installation



## kenvengren (23 d ago)

I was told this was a correct installation for standing
seam,photo 2, shouldn’t the end of the seam be sealed?
like the first photo.. would there be any disadvantages?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They should be closed, when cutting the end of the panels correct practice is to have a little tab of the metal left that can be bent over to cover the gap. More of a cosmetic issue than a performance one though


----------



## kenvengren (23 d ago)

roofermann said:


> They should be closed, when cutting the end of the panels correct practice is to have a little tab of the metal left that can be bent over to cover the gap. More of a cosmetic issue than a performance one though


Thank you!


----------

